# Can anyone identify this motor/kit for me?



## tombodude (May 25, 2021)

I picked this up as some kids were clearing out an old house and I saved it from the scrap heap. There don't seem to be any identifying marks on it, and it may be missing some covers. Can anyone tell me what it is and who made it? And is it worth anything to anyone or just junk it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## pedal4416 (May 25, 2021)

Looks like the newer 40-80cc china specials. They look like fun if you can get it up and running. As far as value, they sell for about $80 and up on Ebay for the entire kit. Some are better than others. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/373516613163?campid=5335809022


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 25, 2021)

Modern China girl engine. No investment value, but fun to ride and mod. Those simple engines are a great way to learn how to tinker.


----------



## tombodude (Jun 5, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> Modern China girl engine. No investment value, but fun to ride and mod. Those simple engines are a great way to learn how to tinker.



Thank you both for quickly helping me, I really appreciate it.


----------

